# Has anyone camped near Mt. Rusmore?



## Mark 6:31 (Apr 16, 2004)

Planning on camping near Mt. Rusmore in mid July. Would like to find something with a lot of shade and quiet. Is the Keystone area nice (and cooler)? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I went to CUSTER STATE PARK and tent camped years ago. It was real nice, but I'm not sure about hookups and such. Just about anywhere in the BLACK HILLS is beautiful!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Mark,

The family and I spent a week out near Mt. Rushmore last summer. We stayed at the Mt. Rushmare KOA also known as Palmer Gulch. We had quite a bit of rain that trip and, frankly, the sites weren't level and the "on-site" sewer connector was higher then my waste valve. Had to do some manual hose lifting.









Based on your description, I'm guessing Palmer Gulch would not be for you. Too much emphasis on activity for the kids. We did drive through Rafter J campground which was our second choice and you may like that better. They have good facilities but the sites are more spread out and can get fairly private. Most spots are recessed back into the pines. They have a web site you can find with any browser.

Good luck,

Greg


----------



## wapiti13 (Jan 27, 2004)

Rafter J Bar Ranch in Hill City is real nice. It has several sections, some with shade. It is a busy place that requires reservations but is not super noisy. For more info, check out their web site, wwj.rafterj.com.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

We camped in Rapid City so that we would be centrally located to all the sites and activities.

We stayed at the Berry Patch Campground. Nice place. Occational railroad traffic near by. But wasn't unpleasant. We stayed there for an entire week.

http://www.blackhillscampgrounds.com/rapid...tchhomepage.htm

Have a great time whatever you decide. We will go out there again sometime when the boys get a little older.

Cheers!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

See my topic on Spearfish, SD for the Black Hills, etc.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I haven't camped there yet but I hear Custer State Park is unbelievable. I will be staying there for 10 days in Late July / Early August. There are no hookups. The only exception is a few handicapped spots that have electric only.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Disclaimer:
The original post is from 2004








----------------------------------

DD#1 Was just saying that she would love to go to 
Mt. Rushmore to see the monument! 
Anybody else want to chime in... suggesting a "shady"
place to camp.( Or cabin.) I'm not sure the Expedition will
tow the 27 through Iowa or S. Dakota!

Thanks,
MaeJae


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

CUSTER STATE PARKS there are different recreation areas to camp at we camped at Angostura Recreation Area by hot springs one that has a lake last July and it was great only electric with water at the shower house nice place only about 20 camp sites!!!!!! But you will drive 100 miles to get to site see and 100 mile back!!!! or 50 miles to get beer and ice and 50 miles back to camp!!!!! South Dakota is one big State!!!!!!! I think it took 8 hours to cross it and not much to see but fences and fences till you get to one of the bigger citys!!! It is a state to see!!!! http://www.sdgfp.info/Parks/Regions/Southe...s/Angostura.htm


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Made reservations last week at Custer in June, so we will see what we think about it. Needed hookups.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thank you!

MaeJae


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

We stayed at Rafter J Bar Ranch last fall, it wasnt so busy cause the kids were back in school. so I can't tell you about that, but it was a nice campgroud, hook-ups and playground and small game room. the bathhouse was clean but not hte nicest I have seen, the prices wern't bad overall. I am thinking it was $30 for full hook-ups


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Rafter J for us too. Nice fairly large wooded sites in the section we were in (see picture).










Ed


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

We are going in June for two weeks! Staying at Rafter J, maybe we will run into some of you.


----------

